# Indoor nationals



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Good job my friend


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations Kent!

Definitely well deserved.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice work, Kent!!


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Way to go Kent,nice shootin


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Big congrats to kent stigall!! 1stplace Smbhfs awesome job you deserve it !!!!


One of Virginia's finest! Way to represent. (The Old Dominion & the Old timers) :first:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. It wasn't my best work for the season by a long shot but I finished strong only dropping 1 X on the final six ends. I realized what I was doing "wrong" on occasion for the last 2 or so weeks. Amazing what shifting and rotating your front foot just a little can do.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome!! Congrats man!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats, you were shooting with a buddy of mine, Jeff Friedmann. 
great shooting


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats Kent!


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Kent have you filled that big siver bowl with lucky charms yet?
We need a picture.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shooting kent


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulation Kent. I really admire you guys that can get it done when the pressure is on.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> Congratulation Kent. I really admire you guys that can get it done when the pressure is on.


Honestly, it is the pressure that makes spot shooting fun for me!!! Those last 10 arrows were the most fun I've had shooting in a long time. I wish I could shoot more often face-to-face with something on the line.

On the second to the last end I got really wired up. The first arrow was inside/out but the second arrow was almost in the blue! That forced me to settle down and I flat drilled the final 8 shots........ that is fun.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Honestly, it is the pressure that makes spot shooting fun for me!!! Those last 10 arrows were the most fun I've had shooting in a long time. I wish I could shoot more often face-to-face with something on the line.
> 
> On the second to the last end I got really wired up. The first arrow was inside/out but the second arrow was almost in the blue! That forced me to settle down and I flat drilled the final 8 shots........ that is fun.


That's what makes it fun


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Thanks guys. It wasn't my best work for the season by a long shot but I finished strong only dropping 1 X on the final six ends. I realized what I was doing "wrong" on occasion for the last 2 or so weeks. Amazing what shifting and rotating your front foot just a little can do.


Interesting..."ProActive Archery" talks specifically of tuning your stance to your draw length and your draw length to your stance." I also specifically talk about slight movements of the FRONT FOOT to tweak things in by the use of my "Blind Bale Technique." Specifically: Chapters 17 & 18.
Just google ProActive Archery; you'll find it quickly.

Glad that you were able to isolate something that so few people even bother to think about! Congratulations are certainly in order for you, too! It is what you make of it, isn't it?


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> Honestly, it is the pressure that makes spot shooting fun for me!!! Those last 10 arrows were the most fun I've had shooting in a long time. I wish I could shoot more often face-to-face with something on the line.
> 
> On the second to the last end I got really wired up. The first arrow was inside/out but the second arrow was almost in the blue! That forced me to settle down and I flat drilled the final 8 shots........ that is fun.


Congrats!!!! Friggin' national champ is so bad ass... Kudos for keeping it together.

I was a mess at nationals. Being my first one, I was a nervous wreck. I learned a ton and can't wait to go back. That was the most fun I've had and I didn't even score well.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Congrats Kent!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Congrats Kent!


***?!?!?!?!? I thought you were in the witness protection program or got ate by a gator on a Florida golf course.........

thanks!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> ***?!?!?!?!? I thought you were in the witness protection program or got ate by a gator on a Florida golf course.........
> 
> thanks!


To see a post from DarrinM on here to congratulate you is fitting. Can't think of a better guy to draw him and some other old members back!


----------

